# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Малые литературные жанры > Конкурсы, игры, загадки >  Фокусы и другие зрелища для гостей

## Polli

Может кто то знает что то интересное что можно было проделать с гостями так что бы было интересно и зрелищно. Вот например видела у одного ведущего когда 4 мужчин кладут на стулья типа колодец образуется :) а потом эти стулья убирают и получается что они в этом положении остаются и не падают!) а есть еще что то на подобии этого??? поделитесь плиз!

----------


## Инна Р.

> что можно было проделать с гостями так что бы было интересно и зрелищно.


Очень интересную темку начала! молодец! может ходят к нам фокусники?
правда, поделитесь,любезные, чем то попроще!:smile:

----------


## olgaring

Давно хочу разыграть миниатюры , как у Генадия Ветрова, помните . где он с женой показывает фокусы... Но без репетиции вряд ли получится. Хотя задумка сама по себе прикольная.

----------


## Djazi

А у меня  есть приборчик для печатания денег настоящих! Я иногда дарю молодым денюшку с моим автографом на память. А ещё вот есть в Москве в магазине приколов ручка, которая протыкает деньги и дырок не оставляет. Всё заказываю- никак не привезут.  В этом магазине приколов есть разные приспособы для фокусов  сложных и попроще с инструкцией. Жаль не осталось у меня каталога из этого магазина.
 Вот нашла 2 ссылки сейчас.  Посмотрите:
http://www.balagan-prikolov.com.ru/i...subsection=129
http://www.feygas.ru/

----------

Рина Лыгина (20.10.2020)

----------


## хухрындик

Когда на банкете есть дети у меня в запасе всегда есть длинные клоунские шарики. Я им делаю собачек, жирафов... И дети довольны и родителям приятно что их детей чем то занимаю...

----------

Рина Лыгина (20.10.2020)

----------


## Mister

Если под рукой есть интернет, то можно так разыграть:

http://fishki.net/joke.php

----------


## Инна Р.

> и родителям приятно


Это точно, родители очень любят, когда детей занимают! А я всегда вожу с собой  мыльные пузыри для детей! они какое - то время заняты!

----------


## Ильич

Напиши SENS - она это делает, да это просто нужно только один раз увидеть

----------


## Элен

> Может кто то знает что то интересное что можно было проделать с гостями так что бы было интересно и зрелищно. Вот например видела у одного ведущего когда 4 мужчин кладут на стулья типа колодец образуется :) а потом эти стулья убирают и получается что они в этом положении остаются и не падают!) а есть еще что то на подобии этого??? поделитесь плиз!


Я  тоже  это  зрелище  видела - прикольно :Aga:   если  всё  получится,как  надо. А  вот  у  меня  однажды  мужчина  один  на  торжестве  тоже  хотел  это  показать.Но  ничего  не  вышло. Ошибка  была  в  том,что  все  мужчины  были  уже  под  большим  градусом  и  никак  не  понимали,что  для  этого  показа  нужно  соблюдать  кой-какие  точности. Так  и  разошлись  по  местам,не  увидев  чуда. А  мне  пришлось  ещё  долго  объяснять,что  это  не  мой  провалившийся  номер  и  что  хотел  мужчина  показать  гостям. Так  что  такой  совет - зрелищный  номер  проводить  не  с  пьяными  участниками  и,конечно,сначала  было  бы  неплохо  пару  раз  дома  со  своими  потренироваться  и  учесть  все  тонкости.:wink:

----------


## Djazi

> Вот, например, видела у одного ведущего когда 4 мужчин кладут на стулья типа колодец образуется :) а потом эти стулья убирают и получается, что они в этом положении остаются и не падают!) а есть еще что то на подобии этого??? поделитесь плиз!


А я не четверых кладу, а  семерых. Ставим  стулья семь штук спинками наружу так чтобы мужчины сначала сели на них  спина в спину, а потом прошу их лечь друг другу на колени. После этого стулья вытаскиваем из-под мужчин и получается живой мост. Невеста идёт без туфель  по мосту. Это как  раз провожу в тот момент  когда туфельку крадут. Классное зрелище!!!- правда не все невесты соглашаются. Одна у меня чуть не расплакалась- говорит: Им же больно будет!!! Так что лучше этот цирковой трюк проделывать с согласия жениха и невесты. Никто не падал пока. Даже в этот раз дома проделали этот  трюк у дочки на день рождения. Так у меня по этому мосту все девчонки  прошлись- 5 человек. Парни- Молодцы!- держались. :Ok:

----------


## Элен

:smile: 


> Мельница 
> 
> Четыре или больше мужчины садятся на стулья так, чтобы лечь головой друг другу на колени, чтоб получилась замкнутая цепочка. Для эффектности каждому дается горящая свеча, которая ставится на обнаженное до пояса тело. Затем мужчины ложаться головой на колени друг друга и стулья из-под них вынимаются. Задача - за счет мышц ног и спины продержаться как можно дольше.

----------


## Шустрый

А у нас, после того, как из под мужчин вынут стулья, мужчины идут по кругу под цирковой марш! Тут главное не только в том, чтобы мужчины были вменяемыми, но и в том, чтобы правильно их посадить и уложить. Кстати ещё - мужчины должны быть, по возможности, одинакового телосложения.

----------

Рина Лыгина (20.10.2020)

----------


## Polli

ой нет !!! я все равно побоялась бы такой номер делать!!!)) вот поэтому и прошу что то еще подсказать :))

----------


## Ильич

Я как-то делал фокус-номер развяжитесь люди
На кистях каждому из двух человек завязывают веревку - свободная петелька на каждой руке ( наручники - только веревка длинная -  1 или 1,5 м) При этом одну веревку продевают сквозь другую и предлагают паре  не развязывая узлы на запястьях отвязаться труг от друга. Не все знают как это.
Это легко. Веревку партнера 2 заводят за за руку партнера 1 продевают ее под петлей и чуть вытянув огибают кисть и парнеры разссоеденены.
Со слов точно непонятно, я присовокупил фото...

----------

Рина Лыгина (20.10.2020)

----------


## Вета

> Я как-то делал фокус-номер развяжитесь люди
>  .


А я всё думала - как же это описать, чтобы понятно было??? 
Ильич, молодец! :Ok:  
Только красивее будет смотреться вместо верёвочек, яркие атласные ленты, и длиною не менн 1,5 метров, чтоб был простор для кульбитов!:biggrin:
В математике - это называется теорема гибких колец. :tongue:
А ещё - музычку прикольную подобрать нужно - у меня - рок-н-ролльчик! КЛАСС!

----------


## mumusika

> Я как-то делал фокус-номер развяжитесь люди


Всё равно не понятно...Можно более по конкретнее?:wink:

----------


## Daddy777

> Им же больно будет!!!


смотря куда наступить :biggrin:

----------


## Ильич

> В математике - это называется теорема гибких колец.


О блин!!!
Какие образованные люди нас окружают!

----------


## Ильич

> Всё равно не понятно...Можно более по конкретнее?


А вы попробуйте по описанию раз 20 пройтись с реальной парой и веревочками и все пойметё! Вообще то проще показать.. но как?

----------


## Шустрый

> Вообще то проще показать.. но как?


Ильич явно напрашивается в гости!

----------


## Ильич

> Ильич явно напрашивается в гости!


О я я! Натюрлих, дранх нах вест!
Коллега, я о пока неосвоенном искустве помещать видео в сеть... а вгости это мысль... Я предлагал сделать слет неравнодущных в Крыму, обещаю море, пиво, палатки, сосновый лес, оборудованный туалет, душ, походную сауну, костер, гитару.....

----------


## mumusika

> то проще показать.. но как?


Так вроде, видео ещё никто не запретил выставлять... :Aga:  :tongue: 

Пробовали реально  с дочерью и верёвочкой...Видно, не дано нам по описанию шибко "одарёным" понять:biggrin:

----------


## Януська

> О я я! На вгости это мысль... Я предлагал сделать слет неравнодущных в Крыму, обещаю море, пиво, палатки, сосновый лес, оборудованный туалет, душ, походную сауну, костер, гитару.....


Ильич, на полном серьезе, давай провернем эту тему в июле-августе. У меня будет 2 недели, так что я только ЗА!

----------


## Марья

> Ильич, на полном серьезе, давай провернем эту тему в июле-августе. У меня будет 2 недели, так что я только ЗА!


Вы что, с ума сошли? А как же свадебный сенокос? Встречу надо в мае организовывать, самый мертвый месяц.

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> Я предлагал сделать слет неравнодущных



А можно я с вами??? За 17 лет я не была в отпуске, я не езжу никуда, дачи нет, в выходные работаю, я забыла, что такое отдыхать!!! Возьмите меня, люди добрые, люди творческие! Я готовлю хорошо, ногти обрежу, на гитаре сыграю.
Но в июле-августе уехать от деньгопада может только очень обеспеченный человек. Май - мертвый сезон.

----------


## Януська

Ну девоньки, тут я придерживаюсь мнения, что ВСЕХ ДЕНЕГ НЕ ЗАРАБОТАЕШЬ! Это во-первых. А во-вторых, май то месяц "мертвый", но зато в мае июнь-июль забиваются заказами, таким образом, разъедемся в мае, пол-лета без заказов сидеть. 
А в июне-июле надо работать, так как люди еще в отпска не съездили а следовательно при деньгах. А вот в августе у нас например свадеб немного, так как все с отпусков по-приезжали, бедные как церковные мыши.(это я про гостей) Тут не до свадеб. Свадьбы начинаются в сентябре.
Да и в мае, еще холодно будет. Не покупаться, ничего :( Нееее, я однозначно за август.

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> А вот в августе у нас например свадеб немного,



Открыла график заказов  весна-лето. В этом году на 15 апреля у меня были сформированы предварительные заказы до конца июля (т.е. я встретилась с клиентами, оформила договор). Я для себя всегда отмечаю уже многие годы, чтоб было с чем сравнить. 13 мая был расписан ВЕСЬ август, и оставалось две пятницы июля. В агусте свадеб было столько!!! Сказка. (для меня денежный вопрос был очень важным в этом году, т.к. маме помогали купить комнату в ее бывшей малосемейке, теперь у нее квартира) Я работала не только в пятницу и субботу, были и среди недели праздники. У нас в городе самыми свадебными считаются август и сентябрь. Мы даже цену немного поднимали. 

А на недельку в мае я бы выбралась, тем более телефоны ведь работают. Любимому клиенту два слова всегда сказать можно. :Aga:

----------


## Ильич

> ткрыла график заказов  весна-лето. В этом году на 15 апреля у меня были сформированы предварительные заказы до конца июля (т.е. я встретилась с клиентами, оформила договор). Я для себя всегда отмечаю уже многие годы, чтоб было с чем сравнить. 13 мая был расписан ВЕСЬ август, и оставалось две пятницы июля. В агусте свадеб было столько!!! Сказка. (для меня денежный вопрос был очень важным в этом году, т.к. маме помогали купить комнату в ее бывшей малосемейке, теперь у нее квартира) Я работала не только в пятницу и субботу, были и среди недели праздники. У нас в городе самыми свадебными считаются август и сентябрь. Мы даже цену немного поднимали.


Восхищаюсь вашей загрузкой! Не низкие ли у Вас цены? Дай Бог то столько работы.....

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> Не низкие ли у Вас цены? Дай Бог то столько работы.....



Низкие. Но с той конкуренцией, которая в нашем городе, буду сидеть без работы. Есть постоянные клиенты, которые были на моих праздниках, они не спрашивают сколько стоит, они спрашивают, когда я свободна. Но если звонят со стороны, как правило не перезванивают. Это честно.
 Лето работала свадьбу, или юбилей за 5000 рублей 6 часов.

А почему низкие, сейчас расскажу. 3 года назад на свадьбе, которую я проводила, была родственница из Москвы. Она владеет совладелица ресторана. И вот, с ее подачи и легкой руки меня пригласили проводить свадьбу в столице. З года назад мы работали вечер по 3-3,5 тысячи. Я подумала, почему нет: дорогу оплатят, проживание, а главное я увижу свою крестницу и любимую сестру. Спрашивают мои клиенты по телефону: сколько будет стоить ваша работа. Я мнусь, в Москву хочется. Говорю, вы же цены знаете. 
Отработала вечер, один минус, в зале был живой звук, и мальчики ждали, когда им забашляют, пока мы с ними не поругались чуть-чуть, работы не было.
Наступил момент расплаты. Благодарят меня клиенты, мы говорят проконсультировались, посмотрели много рекламных видеовильмов и знаем, сколько стоит ведущая такого уровня. Я думая, сейчас обуют. Говорю: я то же себе цену знаю, мы работаем по 100-150 долларов. Они мне: и нам такие расценки сказали.  Дальше продолжать? Я имела ввиду за вечер, а мне заплатили 100 долларов за 1ЧАС!!!
Спасибо Антонине Александровне. В том году я работала в ее ресторане 3 раза, в позапрошлом 2. Цены не изменились.
В Тольятти, если это не программа, которую я делаю именно под заказчика - призентация, юбилей фирмы и т.д (тут цена значительно меняется) это 5 рублей максимум за 6 часов работы. 

Можно, конечно, рассуждать лучше меньше, да сумма больше, но мы  с вами, Ильич, воспитывались комсомолом , я без работы не могу.(это серьезно!) Я привыкла, что ни я , ни мама, ни мои близкие не должны ни в чем нуждаться. Только не осуждайте и не критикуйте меня, пржалуйста

----------


## optimistka17

Поэтому я для своих работаю бесплатно, то есть даром, :Aga:   а уж у чужих, извините  :Vah:  ЛУЧШЕ МЕНЬШЕ ДА ЛУЧШЕ. :Vah:   Это я в смысле денег, а не качества работы:tongue:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> Поэтому я для своих работаю бесплатно



А вы не ловили себя на мысли, что для своих выкладываешься на 250%? Или у меня "свои" не такие, как должны быть, но ведь было и так, что в конце вечера "свои" подходили и спрашивали:"Светочка, а вы хоть перекусили что?" И, хотя я пренципиально не подхожу к столу, не из-за того, что я уж такая правильная, просто по пятницам - субботам у меня разгрузочные дни (вода, кофе, сигареты), но отношение "своих" мне не очень нравится. 

Я не знаю цен в других регионах, меня вполне устраивает данная цена. Если бы я работала сейчас в школе (как раньше по 14 часов в сутки, верстая общешкольный план, без выходных, без семьи, ..... кстати, я дура дебильная вышла на работу, когда сыну было 3,5 месяца, как же школа без меня - аттестация.... я бы получала сейчас 9.800. Это такие расценки у завучей в Тольятти ООШ) Я не считаю кол-во проведенных свадеб, я знаю, что 29 ноября будет 23 года, как я тружусь с микрофоном, и мне это нравится.

Пока востребована - буду работать. Как говорил мой учитель: "В нашей работе главное КРАСИВО И ВОВРЕМЯ УЙТИ"

Вот, дорогие мои - фокусы и зрелища для гостей. Прости, *дирехторша*, не виноватая я, он спросил - не могла не ответить красивому мужчине, прости, что не в Беседке :Tu:

----------


## Djazi

> Низкие. Но с той конкуренцией, которая в нашем городе, буду сидеть без работы.


Низкие - это у нас цены!!! 500 рублей за час- это ведение.  Так что за шестичасовую программу получается всего 3000 рублей. И то звонят сейчас и ещё торгуются. Мол, не сезон ведь- может подешевле сделаете?
А мы живём всего в 180 км от Москвы. В Москву что ли на заработки податься? Да и за новогоднюю программу 700 рублей в час. Вот так и живём... А конкуренция- очень большая. Может поэтому и цены низкие.

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> конкуренция- очень большая. Может поэтому и цены низкие




Олечка, более грязной новогодней компании чем в этом году я не встречала. Видимо, я избаловалась, расслабилась и не была готова к повороту фортуны. У меня два отказа от нов. корпоративов. 22.12. - слишком дорого, 25.12. - что-то цена у ведущей маленькая. Хоть стой, хоть падай! 
А как ведущие снижают цены, и октябрьские заказы слетают! Мне мой звукарь говорит, не расстраивайся. Одна ведущая, с которой мы общаемя по-доброму по телефону, вчера сказала, что я зажралась, мол у меня уже точно 9 праздников, у нее пока 4. А я привыкла, что новый  год - 12-13 банкетов. Фигушки. Успакаиваю себя тем, что 7 лет назад, у меня их было только 6 вечеров

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> октябрьские заказы слетают



Уточнение: октябрьские заказы - это заказы на новогодние праздники

----------


## tamada-vip

> Может кто то знает что то интересное что можно было проделать с гостями так что бы было интересно и зрелищно. Вот например видела у одного ведущего когда 4 мужчин кладут на стулья типа колодец образуется :) а потом эти стулья убирают и получается что они в этом положении остаются и не падают!) а есть еще что то на подобии этого??? поделитесь плиз!


я почти на всех свадьбах это делаю и приподношу как подарок невесте "букет из мужчин".Всем нравится и не разу не было случая , чтобы не получалось :Ok:

----------


## Очарование

> что новый год - 12-13 банкетов


Светлана, нет слов  :flower:

----------


## Djazi

> Одна ведущая, с которой мы общаемя по-доброму по телефону, вчера сказала, что я зажралась, мол у меня уже точно 9 праздников, у нее пока 4.


 А я, в принципе, ни с кем из ведущих и не общаюсь. И это будет всего-навсего мой второй Новый год. Есть два заказа, и то звонили через сарафанное радио. А есть у меня знакомый, который меня привёл в этот бизнес, так он  меня хочет на всю новогоднюю неделю запрячь работать  на один завод, я там в прошлом году вела и им очень понравилось. НО.... цену назначает он  и цена за шесть часов 2500 рублей. А у меня есть на  эту неделю два заказа по 4000. Но их только два, а он предлагает мне работать 6 вечеров. Вот и не знаю, что делать? Но то, что он  с меня хороший процент имеет- это  точно! В агентства не обращаюсь, боюсь попасть в контрактную кабалу. Даю объявление в газету.

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> нет слов



Вот и у меня нет. Было-было-было, но прошло! о-о-о-о-о! :frown: 
И настроение из-за этого :Jopa:  
И губищу раскатала, и планов настроила. Обиднее всего, оказы от тех людей, от кого не ожидала. Сколько я с ними работала (им нужно было для каждого отдела подготовить творческий номер), сколько  потратила денег на такси, иначе до них добраться не возможно. И такая :Jopa:

----------


## Очарование

> эту неделю два заказа по 4000


Оля, а где ты живешь???

----------


## Djazi

> я почти на всех свадьбах это делаю и приподношу как подарок невесте "букет из мужчин".Всем нравится и не разу не было случая , чтобы не получалось


 А как нужно стулья поставить чтобы колодец получился? А то я только мост делаю, таким образом. И кто стулья  вытаскивает из-под мужчин у вас? Под какую музыку?

----------


## Очарование

> такая


Не расстраивайся!!!! Все будет! Не эти, так еще могут другие залетные проснуться! А раз отказались и фиг с ними!!! 100% Пожалеют:wink: 
Главное не унывать!!! Выше нос!!!!!!

----------


## Djazi

> Оля, а где ты живешь???


 Я живу  в Калуге. 180 км от Москвы.

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> ни с кем из ведущих и не общаюсь



Я заметила, общаюсь  по телефону!!! В городе не здоровая конкуренция. А с этой девочкой я лиично не знакома, но она по доброму относится ко мне, я отвечаю тем же. Она чем-то на наше ОЧАРОВАНИЕ похожа - маленькая, искренняя и восторженная. Такое же чудо!

Я не хочу приводить примеры, но один очень яркий. Иду с семьей, подбегает девушка: "Светлана, вы живы?" немая сцена, потои объяснения, даже вспоминать противно. А я всего 3 недели была в больнице.


Поэтому этот форум для меня бальзам, отдушина, созвездие творческих и добрых людей

----------


## Очарование

> в Калуге


Правда, не так далеко от Москвы, но цены...
Я беру за программу 6 часов 8тысяч(свадьба, юбилей), но я не требую от заказчиков ничего не свечей, ни призов, ничего-все свое. Иногда еще и бонус предлагаю-лепестки роз в подарок))))

----------


## Очарование

> Она чем-то на наше ОЧАРОВАНИЕ


 :Oj:   :Oj:   :Oj:  
Вы такие все милые. Я честно всеми здесь восхищаюсь!! Мне кажется, что мне так далеко до Вас!!!! но я стараюсь и тянусь!!! Есть на кого равняться!!!! СПАСИБО ЧТО ВСЕ ВЫ ЕСТЬ!!!!!!!! :flower:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> СПАСИБО ЧТО ВСЕ ВЫ ЕСТЬ




Искренне присоединяюсь! Всем :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  . Девчонки, я ухожу, после простуды, заболел зуб. Пошла страдать на кухню, сын гонит от компа. Спокойной ночи!:frown:

----------


## Djazi

> Я беру за программу 6 часов 8тысяч(свадьба, юбилей), но я не требую от заказчиков ничего не свечей, ни призов, ничего-все свое. Иногда еще и бонус предлагаю-лепестки роз в подарок))))


Так я бы тоже сама свечи купила, чаще всего свои для прощального танца и использую. Призы тоже сама бы купила.  Я даже ради интереса звонила по другим объявлениям ведущих и  цены у всех 500 рублей за час. Одна только мне заявила, что она бывший редактор  газеты и стоит очень дорого- 1000 рублей в час!
 А за такие деньги  как у вас я бы тоже с удовольствием взяла на себя все расходы. Но увы- выше головы не прыгнешь. А ты, Даша, в каком городе Московской области  живёшь?



> Поэтому этот форум для меня бальзам, отдушина, созвездие творческих и добрых людей


 Для меня тоже. Потому что я приезжая и  друзей у меня  в Калуге нет- все друзья остались в прошлом, всех раскидало по свету.

----------


## Марья

> А вы не ловили себя на мысли, что для своих выкладываешься на 250%? Или у меня "свои" не такие, как должны быть, но ведь было и так, что в конце вечера "свои" подходили и спрашивали:"Светочка, а вы хоть перекусили что?" И, хотя я пренципиально не подхожу к столу, не из-за того, что я уж такая правильная, просто по пятницам - субботам у меня разгрузочные дни (вода, кофе, сигареты), но отношение "своих" мне не очень нравится. 
> 
> Я не знаю цен в других регионах, меня вполне устраивает данная цена. Если бы я работала сейчас в школе (как раньше по 14 часов в сутки, верстая общешкольный план, без выходных, без семьи, ..... кстати, я дура дебильная вышла на работу, когда сыну было 3,5 месяца, как же школа без меня - аттестация.... я бы получала сейчас 9.800. Это такие расценки у завучей в Тольятти ООШ) Я не считаю кол-во проведенных свадеб, я знаю, что 29 ноября будет 23 года, как я тружусь с микрофоном, и мне это нравится.
> 
> Пока востребована - буду работать. Как говорил мой учитель: "В нашей работе главное КРАСИВО И ВОВРЕМЯ УЙТИ"


Светочка, мне кажется, нам пора лично знакомиться. мы с тобой просто одной крови по Киплингу. правда в нашем нефтяном крае у меня зарплата 6000 вместо твоих 9000.

----------


## Очарование

> Московской области живёшь


20км от Москвы-совсем близко к столице в Подольске

----------


## нарспи

А у нас цены на корпоратив новогодний от 7 и до 15 тысч. рублей.
Если одна ведущая  7 тысч. ДЕд Мороз и Снегурочка плюс еще 3 тысячи.
Мы берем по 7 тысяч, но и сами переодеваемся в ДедаМороза и Снегурочку.
Свадьбы у нас минимум 6-7 тысяч, но все завист от ведущих поющие или нет? иногда можно и расскрутить до 15 тысч.
Юбилеи 4-5 тысч.

----------


## optimistka17

А у нас в Днепропетровске очень мало поющих ведущих Дискотеки от 100у.е. И ведущие от 100 у.е. Световые приборы ,Шоу-программы за дополнительную плату Профессионалы более-менее средней руки берут в паре от 300 у.е.Зато я за свои 12 с хвостиком лет работы не слыхала о почасовой работе ведущего. Может где-то на Украине это и есть, но не в нашем Днепропетровске. Обычно за переработку берут дополнительные деньги музыканты и ресторан:tongue:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> нам пора лично знакомиться. мы с тобой просто одной крови по Киплингу



Может это будет не скромно, но у меня твердое ощущение, что умные, порядочные, творческие люди все одной крови. И уже месяц, общаясь с тобой и девочками, я начала думать, что нас таких большинство. А встречаться нужно обязательно. Это такая энергетика, такая положительная подпитка друг от друга! Давайте строить планы, давайте встретимся. Это нужно сделать сейчас. Определить дату и стремиться к ней.




> друзей у меня в Калуге нет


Дружу только со своей соседкой. Она мед. работник - старшая медсестра нев-го отделения. Я живу на 2 этаже, он на 3. А чаще всего общаемся по телефону. Во -жизнь! Подняться на один этаж некогда.


*очень мало поющих ведущих*

Пою, передеваю в Деда с двумя Снегурочками, свет мы вывозим без дополнительной платы

Всем доброгодня! :flower:  :wink:

----------


## Вета

> 20км от Москвы-совсем близко к столице в Подольске


Мы с тобой совсем рядышком - приезжай в гости! :Aga:  
В Серпухов!

----------


## Януська

А я в Мурманске беру за свадьбу 5 500 р. если работаю без аппаратуры, если с аппаратурой то 8 000 р. за 5 часов. Но призы и для обрядов штуки сама не покупаю, все молодые сами приносят, я только реквизит для конкурсов. После 5 часов если хотят дискотеку оставить, то 500 р/час. 
А по поводу корпоративов называю цену 15 000 р. Правда пока их у меня только 2, но уж лучше 2 по 15, чем 15 по 2 :biggrin: 
Светик, а что бы клиенты не отказывались бери предоплату. Я беру от 30 до 50% . Надумают отказаться, ну и пусть, зато я не работая 2000-4000 получаю.

----------


## Очарование

> Мы с тобой совсем рядышком - приезжай в гости! 
> В Серпухов!


А в подольске часто свадьбы вела???

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> бери предоплату



Со свадьбами и юбиляемя я так и делаю. Новогодняя компания в ресторанах у нас в основном организации, которые оплачивают по безналу, и многие годы их предоплата ресторану являлась гарантией моей работы.  Они предоплату ресторану сделали, я спокойна совершенно, ведь мы так работаем уже многие годы. А у них новый начальник. Он пришел, сказал, что "я уже полностью заплатил другой ведущей, я не знал, что вы уже 3 недели работаете со Светланой". Одним дорого, другим дешево. Одни, я так поняла цену сбивали (на 22.12.) Но после этого я не соглашусь, даже если они перезвонят. Я решила, что и 9 банкетов мне хватит. У меня последний долг за мамину квартиру 50 тысяч, который нужно вернуть до 31.12. Эти деньги я заработаю и на кусок колбасы останется. 
Вот я и говорю, грязная, непорядочная новогодняя компания в этом году:frown: Я себя не узнаю, мне стыдно, но два дня я от обиды и непорядочности клиента лила слезы, соответственно головные боли и т.д и т.п.. У меня был, да и есть еще дипресняк. Ладно бы на эти числа никто не звонил. Меня пытались перекупить, а я ведь не могу через себя переступить, я не перекупаюсь никогда. А жаба-то душит
Фигня, прорвемся. Было бы здоровье


Спасибо вам всем за поддержку и внимание!!! Спасибо, что вы есть

----------


## optimistka17

Умница! :rolleyes: :Ok:   Стоит 1 раз перекупиться, честное имя замарается А его-то как раз заработать ой как непросто... А выпавшие дни еще заполнятся. Вот увидишь! Декабрь ведь только на подходе... :Aga:

----------


## Ильич

> Профессионалы более-менее средней руки берут в паре от 300 у.е.Зато я за свои 12 с хвостиком лет работы не слыхала о почасовой работе ведущего. Может где-то на Украине это и есть, но не в нашем Днепропетровске.


Это рядом в Запорожье. многие берут почасовку. Я лично беру за вечер но до 6-ти часов. Если просят больше не стесняюсь просить 100 грн в час. И дают.

----------


## optimistka17

А я обычно говорю цену за работу в целом И говорю,что разницы нет Или я у вас  с18 до 23 или с 17 до23 Я не в такси, чтоб работать по счетчику Вы же не платите разную цену за билет в зависимости от продолжительности фильма 2.45 или 3.15 :biggrin: А после моего ухода работают музыканты Вот у них-то и может быть почасовка. Цену в целом варьирую в зависимости от товарности дня. Ведь и клубника на рынке в июне или к новогоднему столу стоит по-разному....:tongue:

----------


## Януська

Светик, да не переживай ты так. Вот еще, что б я слезы лила, пусть они льют, что им такая ведущая не досталась! :wink: 
Выше нос!

----------


## Януська

optimistka17, то есть одним гостям 4 часа достаточно, а другим и 8 мало будет, а цену Вы берете одинаковую? :eek:

----------


## Очарование

> А я обычно говорю цену за работу в целом И говорю,что разницы нет Или я у вас с18 до 23 или с 17 до23


Я также поступаю!

----------


## Очарование

> 4 часа достаточно, а другим и 8 мало будет


Обычно предупреждаю, что программа расчитана до 22-23 часов. Но если вдруг Вам я еще нужна буду-то останусь без вопросов! Но как правило после торта им кроме музыки уже ничего не надо и меня отпускают домой!

----------


## optimistka17

В том то и дело, что цену я озвучиваю уже после того как понимаю объем работы. :Aga:   Ведь иначе особо хитрые скажут,что пригласят меня на полтора-два часа, :biggrin: а я-то после них на нормальный 5-6 часовой банкет уже не попаду.:tongue:  А вообще иногда проще со своей командой отработать 8 часов, чем с какими-то гоблинами 4. Есть заказчики, которых я люблю и сколько у них работать мне все равно.kuku  Даже не хочется расставаться...

----------


## хухрындик

*optimistka17*,
 Может Вам просто не попадались непорядочные клиенты.... У меня была ситуация, 2 года назад, но помнить буду всегда. Приходят заказывать свадьбу, на моей точке, открытый зал (кроме них в зале еще люди), просто уделить им немного внимания... Ну я назвал символическую сумму - 10 долл в час...
В день работы вечером я узнаю что кол-во людей увеличилось, и по сути зал закрылся (других людей в зале нет), началась свадьба.... уделение внимания вылилось в полное ведение вечера, гости требовали конкурсы и обряды...., вместо оговоренных 5-6 часов мы отработали 9....
Пришла мама расчитываться... 9 часов по 10 долл получаеться 90 долл. Ну я думал что мне зачтеться что сделали полное ведение вечера... Так эта мразь дает 100 долл и просит сдачи!!!!
С тех пор четко оговариваю программу, кол-во часов и сумму...

----------


## optimistka17

Попадались и порядочные,и непорядочные... Если зал не закрыт, если  нет под боком МОИХ музыкантов, которые работают ТОЛЬКО НА МЕНЯ , то моя цена изначально гораздо выше!!!  :Aga:  Поэтому в твоей ситуации я бы осталась только в выигрыше...:rolleyes:  Хотя ПОСЛЕ БОЯ КУЛАКАМИ НЕ МАШУТ...:biggrin:

----------


## Ильич

Я на открытом зале принципиально не работаю. хорошо не получится, а плохо не хочется.

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> Но если вдруг Вам я еще нужна буду-то останусь без вопросов



Каждый труд должен быть оплачен. Вслух я это не говорю, но наш со звукарем принцип такой - благотворительностью мы не занимаемся. За каждый час идет дополнительная оплата, наученные горьким опытом деньги берем вперед

----------


## Инна Р.

> С тех пор четко оговариваю программу, кол-во часов и сумму...


Согласна, это единственный честный и правильный расклад и по отношению и к ведущему и к клиентам!

----------


## optimistka17

Мы вообще-то находимся в теме Фокусы и другие зрелища для гостей Давайте делиться чем-то ярким...Нужен свежий взгляд...:tongue:

----------


## Alena_singer

> Если под рукой есть интернет, то можно так разыграть:
> 
> http://fishki.net/joke.php


Вот это клевая штучка! :Ok:   :Ok:  
Если б я на такое наткнулась, точно бы повелась...
Буду иметь в виду

----------


## Alena_singer

> Каждый труд должен быть оплачен. Вслух я это не говорю, но наш со звукарем принцип такой - благотворительностью мы не занимаемся. За каждый час идет дополнительная оплата, наученные горьким опытом деньги берем вперед


Полностью согласна, сколько работаю певицей - постоянно какие-то проблемки в этом плане возникают. Все должно быть четко! Нет ,так нет - не очень-то и хотелось! Нужно знать себе цену!  :Ok:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> в нашем нефтяном крае у меня зарплата 6000




Вредные советы человеку, который ими не воспользуется

Я согласен - и впредь не платите, 
Пусть шатает меня на ходу, 
Не давайте жилья, не кормите, 
Всё равно на работу приду. 

День получки - нет траурней даты, 
Просто нет её в этом году, 
Не давайте паёк и зарплату, 
Всё равно на работу приду. 

Отдыхать ни за что не поеду, 
Это море имел я (в виду), 
Чай пустой и сухарик к обеду, 
Всё равно на работу приду. 

И лечиться мне вовсе не надо, 
Могут вылечить вдруг на беду, 
Не нужны никакие награды, 
Всё равно на работу приду. 

Ничего, что одежда в заплатах, 
Я не вру Вам, имейте в виду, 
Даже если проезд будет платным, 
Всё равно на работу приду. 

Я приду, даже если затменье, 
Даже если начальник Иуда, 
Даже если в мозгу помутненье, 
Я ПРИДУ! НО РАБОТАТЬ НЕ БУДУ!!!

----------


## Орбита

Светлан, я так поняла, мы - земляки? Я из Самары. Просьба к тебе лично. Не можешь подкинуть на 31 декабря ( т.е. на новогоднюю ночь) хороший дуэтик певцов. Лучше мальчик-девочка. Жду ответа. Работать на выезде, но место отличное, потом опишу подробно.

----------


## Адреналина

Хочу вернуть тему в ее первоначальное русло. ФОКУСЫ.
Хотелось бы ссылочку на "пособие начинающему фокуснику" или что-то еще в этом роде... Очень нужно 5-10 эффектных фокусов, которые может проделывать один человек без помошников, что-то с цветными платочками или прочие...

----------


## Sens

Тост-фокус: наливаете полный бокал воды, говорите о том, как важно терпение в нашей жизни. И как часто мелочи выводят нас из себя. Берете мелочь (реальную) и бросаете в бокал - вода не проливается. 
Мелочь нужно бросать ребром к стенке бокала, дома порепетируйте. Вода не проливается за счет поверхностного натяжения. В конце - тост за терпение.

----------


## Sens

Фокус с бусами. Фокусник снимает с дамы бусы, на глазах у всех разрезает их ножницами, бусы сыпятся в металлическую коробку, он её закрывает, и достает бусы целыми!

Разгадка - бусы нанизаны на две лески! Задача фокусника - аккуратно разрезать одну, бусы соскользнут в коробку с характерным звуком - полная иллюзия рассыпавшейся нитки.

----------


## Sens

Фокус - прикол, розыгрыш
 Фокусник накрывает бокал с вином платком, предлагает гостям выпить содержимое, не поднимая платка, никто не может, тогда фокусник делает пасы (движения руками) над бокалом, предлагаем гостю - проверь, гость поднимает платок - фокусник хватает бокал и выпивает.

Видишь - я платок не поднимал, а бокал пуст! (платок поднял гость)

----------

TRENER (16.09.2020)

----------


## Sens

Фокус с угадыванием.

Бокал с водой посреди стола, фокусник предлагает кому-то из гостей макнуть палец в воду, а он должен угадать, кто это сделал. Фокусник выходит из комнаты, возвращается - и угадывает. Нужно потянуть время, внимательно изучать пальцы каждого гостя, прикинуть по отпечаткам и кругам в воде...

Разгадка фокуса - подставное лицо. Договоритесь с видеооператором (он остается в зале), что когда вы вернетесь в зал, он первым делом станет за спиной у того человека, кто палец опустил в воду. Ваша задача - потянуть время, чтобы не вызвать подозрений.

----------

TRENER (16.09.2020), Аллник (03.10.2016)

----------


## Sens

фокус-розыгрыш со спичками.

После нескольких удачных фокусов вызываете добровольца, который не боится огня. Просите его сделать шаг и застыть, под ноги кладете по спичке, и по спичке в каждую руку - держать надо только пальчиками за кончик спички. Для отвода глаз выберите человека - пожарного с бокалом воды (на всякий случай). 
Спрашиваете у присутствующих: все знают, какой месяц сейчас? На улице холодно? - Тогда понятно, почему Вася на лыжах в кафе пришел...

----------

TRENER (16.09.2020)

----------


## Адреналина

*Sens*, СПАИСБО ОГРОМНОЕ!!!  :flower:  
а еще есть?

----------


## optimistka17

У меня есть, пороюсь в книжках, записях, вспомню,- к ночи выложу...

----------


## Элен

КАК ПРОЛЕЗТЬ ЧЕРЕЗ ЛИСТ 

Обыкновенный лист бумаги, размером 21 х 30 см передаю зрителям. 
- Вот вам ножницы. Сделайте в бумаге такое отверстие, сквозь которое можно пролезть. Ну что, не получается! А у вас? Тоже не выходит? А вот я могу! Смотрите! 
Складываю бумагу пополам и делаю разрез по перегибу так, чтобы он не доходил до краев, потом надрезаю бумагу с одной стороны и с другой и растягиваю образовавшуюся ленту. - Вот видите, какое получилось отверстие? Сквозь него могут пройти сразу два человека. Весь секрет в том, как разрезать бумагу.

----------

TRENER (16.09.2020)

----------


## Элен

Таинственная соринка
Исполнитель замечает на своем костюме крошечную белую соринку и пытается стряхнуть ее рукой, но тщетно. Тогда он пытается снять соринку кончиками пальцев. И вдруг за соринкой потянулась нитка. Фокусник тянет ее то одной, то другой рукой. Кажется, нитке не будет конца.
Секрет фокуса: исполнитель берет катушку ниток и кладет ее в нижний карман пиджака. С помощью иголки конец нитки продергивается сквозь изнанку кармана - между подкладкой и материей пиджака. На конце нитки завязывается узелок, который должен плотно прилегать к пиджаку. Этот узелок и будет началом "таинственной", бесконечной нитки.

----------

TRENER (16.09.2020)

----------


## Элен

Загляните  сюда,может  что  полезного  найдёте.
http://www.fokus.kulichki.com/
Здесь  есть  инструкция,как  научиться  показывать  такой  фокус. Я  немного  потренировалась  и  мои  домочадцы  были  в  восторге. Только  с  четвёртого  раза  поняли,в  чём  дело.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=mOixX_ozZ48
Вот  этот  простой  по  изготовлению  фокус  также  ошарашил  моих  близких. Я  использовала  вместо  присыпки  муку.
http://video.mail.ru/mail/magikshow/new/459.html
Этот  не  пробовала,но  может  вам  пригодится.
http://video.mail.ru/mail/magikshow/68/608.html

----------

TRENER (16.09.2020)

----------


## Djazi

> КАК ПРОЛЕЗТЬ ЧЕРЕЗ ЛИСТ





> Вот видите, какое получилось отверстие? Сквозь него могут пройти сразу два человека. Весь секрет в том, как разрезать бумагу.
> __________________


Элен, а можно  поподробнее объяснить секрет разрезания? Мы дома пробовали по твоему описанию, ничего не получается....

----------


## Элен

Оль,вот  так.:wink:
Лист  складываешь  пополам  и  в  середине на  складке  разрезаешь,но  примерно  по  1  сантиметру  на  концах  остаются  неразрезанными,а  потом  как  на  рисуночке  надрезаешь  с  одной  стороны,с  другой,как  ёлочкой. Замечу,что,чем  длиннее  надрезы,тем  шире  будет  кольцо.

----------


## optimistka17

Спор-розыгрыш  "А спорим, что ты не сможешь перепрыгнуть через 5копеек?   (Кладем не пятачек, а 2 и 3 копейки ,-2 разные монеты на большом расстоянии друг от друга..)

----------

TRENER (16.09.2020)

----------


## optimistka17

Есть еще демонстрация ,когда ставят рядышком на некотором расстоянии друг от друга  2 стакана и просим народ положить сверху лист бумаги и установить сверху 3й стакан... Разгадка такая Мы сгибаем лист гармошкой и только потом устанавливаем 3й стакан...

----------

TRENER (16.09.2020)

----------


## optimistka17

Не знаю ,правильно я сделала или нет ,но попробую объяснить... Может еще больше народ запутаю,. а может я все сделала верно.
Берем прямоугольник и сгибаем его пополам (длина не изменилась,а ширина в 2 раза уменьшилась) Делаем ножничками "чик" со стороны, где соприкасаются 2 половины, режем почти до линии сгиба ,но чуть-чуть не дотягиваем.Следующий разрез через несколько миллиметров с той стороны, где сгиб и опять чуть-чуть не дотягиваем до конца. Разрезы чередуются с одной и другой стороны . После того, как мы сделали очень много чиков,начальную и конечную часть соеденяем  и внутренняя часть растягивается достаточно сильно так как получается гармошка...

----------


## Djazi

> Лист складываешь пополам и в середине на складке разрезаешь,но примерно по 1 сантиметру на концах остаются неразрезанными,а потом как на рисуночке надрезаешь с одной стороны,с другой,как ёлочкой. Замечу,что,чем длиннее надрезы,тем шире будет кольцо.


Опять ничего не получилось :Oj:  
Пополам складываем по длинной или короткой стороне?
Вот как на рисунке разрезала и у меня просто какая-то ёлочная гирлянда получилась, а не кольцо.... Что-то туплю вконец...

----------


## Элен

> Не знаю ,правильно я сделала или нет ,но попробую объяснить... Может еще больше народ запутаю,. а может я все сделала верно.
> Берем прямоугольник и сгибаем его пополам (длина не изменилась,а ширина в 2 раза уменьшилась) Делаем ножничками "чик" со стороны, где соприкасаются 2 половины, режем почти до линии сгиба ,но чуть-чуть не дотягиваем.Следующий разрез через несколько миллиметров с той стороны, где сгиб и опять чуть-чуть не дотягиваем до конца. Разрезы чередуются с одной и другой стороны . После того, как мы сделали очень много чиков,начальную и конечную часть соеденяем  и внутренняя часть растягивается достаточно сильно так как получается гармошка...


Да,всё  правильно,но  у  меня  получается  именно  кольцо,ничего  не  нужно  соединять,просто  начать  первый  надрез  во  внутреннем  разрезе-сгибе. Ничего  сложного,несколько  листочков  испортите  и  получится. :Aga:

----------


## optimistka17

Соедени концы своей гирлянды и пролазь в середину.

----------


## Элен

Аааа... я  поняла,почему  не  получается.Дело  в  том,что  нужно  разрезать  не  только  вертикальные  чики,а  в  самом  начале  по  сгибу  горизонтально. Вот  по  моим  рисункам  попробую  объяснить. Только  простите  за  такое  рисование - торопилась...
Берём  лист,складываем  пополам,там  где  я  отметила  чёрным - делаем  надрез.

----------


## Элен

Это  лист  в  развёрнутом  виде,надрез  по  горизонтали  на  линии  сгиба,но  не  до  конца. 
Так  выглядит  наша  заготовка  в  согнутом  виде.Чёрным  выделен  надрез.

----------


## Элен

И  вот  теперь  надрезаем  вертикально  много  раз,поочерёдно  с  одной  и  с  другой  стороны.Почаще.
Теперь  у  вас  точно  получится  кольцо  без  всяких  соединений. :Aga:

----------


## Djazi

> Соедени концы своей гирлянды и пролазь в середину.


 Ничего соединять не нужно:)
Йес, йес, йес :Ok:   У меня всё получилось!!!




> Да,всё правильно,но у меня получается именно кольцо,ничего не нужно соединять,просто начать первый надрез во внутреннем разрезе-сгибе. Ничего сложного,несколько листочков испортите и получится.


 Элен, зашла на сайт  фокусника и ещё раз внимательно прочитала. Видимо мы с Людмилось продольный разрез не сделали. А вот сейчас  всё получилось!!!! Я такая радая... завтра буду всех своих доставать фокусом:wink:

----------


## optimistka17

Точно Я тоже сделала внутренний разрез и все получилось. Самое обидное ,что я этот фокус проделывала ,еще когда работала вожатой . Из прошлого помню,что разрезов надо делать очень много и  бумага должна быть достаточно плотной...

----------


## Djazi

*Элен*,
  А вот ещё заинтриговал фокус чернокожего мага с газетой. Я так ничего и  не поняла. А есть где-то объяснение? И что он там в начале и в конце чем-то типа мобильничка над газеткой водит? Элен, если знаешь- колись:)
 И что ты про муку- посыпку писала- это где посмотреть такой фокус?

----------


## Элен

> *Элен*,
>   А вот ещё заинтриговал фокус чернокожего мага с газетой. Я так ничего и  не поняла. А есть где-то объяснение? И что он там в начале и в конце чем-то типа мобильничка над газеткой водит? Элен, если знаешь- колись:)
>  И что ты про муку- посыпку писала- это где посмотреть такой фокус?


Вот   здесь,я  когда  посмотрела - сомневалась,что  то  возможно. Но  потом  сделала  всё,как  надо  и  получилось. На  видео  ролике  мужчина  всё  подробно  объясняет - ничего  сложного.Только  клей "Момент"  и  мука.:smile: 
Посмотри,Оль!
http://video.mail.ru/mail/magikshow/new/459.html

----------


## Элен

А  маг  на  видео  учит  фокусу  с  газетой. Это  не  мобильник,он  просто  сам  себя  на  видео  записывает  и  управляет  пультом  камеру,чтобы  приближать  и  удалять  свои  руки. Там  нужны  две  одинаковые  газеты. Но  видео  лучше  объяснит,чем  я. Я  уже  научилась. :Aga:

----------


## Адреналина

> А  маг  на  видео  учит  фокусу  с  газетой. Это  не  мобильник,он  просто  сам  себя  на  видео  записывает  и  управляет  пультом  камеру,чтобы  приближать  и  удалять  свои  руки. Там  нужны  две  одинаковые  газеты. Но  видео  лучше  объяснит,чем  я. Я  уже  научилась.


а на русском нет такого же видео? Разговорный английский с трудом воспринимается

----------


## Элен

> а на русском нет такого же видео? Разговорный английский с трудом воспринимается


Не  встречала,к  сожаленью. Я  тоже  в  английском  не  сильна,но  если  внимательно  смотреть  ролик,то  всё  понятно.
Загадка порванной афиши

Фокусник показывает зрителям афишу со всех сторон, затем разрывает пополам. Обе половинки складывает вместе и снова рвет их пополам. Так повторяется несколько раз. Образовавшиеся куски исполнитель комкает в руках; показав зрителям скомканную, разорванную афишу, тут же начинает расправлять комок. Постепенно в руках его появляется совершенно целая афиша, которую он расправляет и показывает зрителям.

Секрет фокуса: нужно взять две одинаковые афиши. Тщательно скомканный "двойник афиши" прячется,посмотрите  на  ролике,как  это  делать  незаметно. "оригинал" непринужденно демонстрируется зрителям.  Потом,как  показано  на  видео - разрывается  и  скомкивается.Скомкав разорванную  газету  или  афишу, фокусник начинает расправлять целую ,а  только что разорванную  прячет.

----------


## Вета

> И  вот  теперь  надрезаем  вертикально  много  раз,поочерёдно  с  одной  и  с  другой  стороны.Почаще.
> Теперь  у  вас  точно  получится  кольцо  без  всяких  соединений.


У меня тоже получилось! Здорово! Ты так подробно всё описала! Спасибо! :flower:

----------


## Адреналина

*Элен*, вчера попробовала фокус с газетой (афишей) Не получается спрятать обрывки в карман, замено, что в угол газеты что-то наепихали...  ты пробовала этот фокус показывать?

----------


## Элен

Да,пробовала,только  в  небольшой   компании  и  при  не  очень  ярком  свете. Обрывки  никуда  не  прятала,а  держала  в  уголке,как  показано  на  видео. Конечно,некоторые  сомнительно поглядывали,но  я  сразу  перешла  к  другому  и  никто  не  рассекретил. Просили  повторить,но  я  не  стала... :wink:

----------


## Михаил Лемешко

Видел как угадывают карты - Делают колоду с одинаковой картой и все! Для повтора незаметно меняют колоду с новым комплектом

----------


## Alena_singer

*Элен*,
Вот это да! Завтра постараюсь тож кому-нить показать!
Спасибо! Полезные ссылочки!

----------


## Мишкина

Привет! Извините, если повторюсь. Не  знаю что это, наверно розыгрыш, но задуматься заставляет - это точно. Спрашиваю, у кого на столе есть неоткупоренная бутылка. Главное незаметно посмотреть или "пощупать" есть ли на дне булылки, как ее назвать выемка чтоли? (бывает дно ровное) Дальше вопрос: кто сможет показать, как из этой бутылки можно выпить (хотя бы немножко) не распечатывая ее. Начинают предлагать варианты - проткнуть пробку, разбить и т.д. Этого делать нельзя! Все равно кто-то догадается. Нужно перевернуть бутылку дном вверх, налить в это донышко из другой бутылки или бокала вино и ... выпить. Естественно, приз за правильный ответ - бутылка, из дна которой пили.
Фокус с чайным пакетиком знаете? Если не знаете - напишу.

----------


## Вета

Интересно и не сложно!  :flower:   :Ok:  
Единственное - а если нет выемки в бутылке - что дальше делать?:biggrin: 
Давай про пакетик чайный!  :Aga:

----------


## Dium

У меня есть энциклопедия фокусов- 207 МB образ диска. Куда его можно залить, чтобы ссылку на форум выставить. На рапиду пробовала, пишет файл слишком большой.

----------


## Мишкина

> Интересно и не сложно!   
> Единственное - а если нет выемки в бутылке - что дальше делать?:biggrin: 
> Давай про пакетик чайный!


Вариантов несколько. Можно бутылку взять заранее самой предложить выпить из нее, или когда подают бутылку осторожно пощупать снизу и сказать, что мол мне не нравится, давайте поищем другую...
Интересно проходит, пробуйте
Про пакетик (нужен чайный пакетик, лучше всего простой от чая, например, какого-нибудь Нури, ножницы,зажигалка и еще ставится сту, например, чтобы его было хорошо видно всем)
Вот такая случилась однажды история
Прилетают американцы на Луну, а там сидят русские. Улететь не могут - у них звездолет сломался, а домой страсть как охота. Русские стали просить американцев продать им свой звездолет, а американцы над ними смеются, говорят да у вас же денег не хватит, чтоб его купить. Тогда русские спрашивают: "А что это у вас такое?" (в это время вы держите пакетик за ярлычок и покаэываете на этот самый ярлычок) Это - это компьютер, спомощью которого мы управляем нашим звездолетом. Ну, мы в этом ничего не понимаем, компьютер нам не нужен. (и вы отрезаете ножницами ярлычок, веревочку оставляем) А это что? (показываете на веревочку) Это главный кабель от нашего компьютера. Русские: Ну раз компа нет, то и кабель нам ни к чему. (отрезаете веревочку вместе с верхушкой пакетика очень ровно) А это у нас два бака, а в них топливо. Русские: Не, топлива нам тоже не надо, оно тоже денег стоит. Американцы: Не надо - так не надо (высыпаете топливо, то бишь чаинки куда-нибудь на блюдце или прямо на стул скраю, разворачиваете пекетик так, что бы два кармашка соединились - получается трубочка, нужно сделать ее ровной, и установить на стуле.) Американцы: Если вы русские улетите с Луны в этих пустых баках, без топлива, без управления - то вам цены нет. А нам везет, говорят русские,садятся и начинают отсчет ( в это время вы зажигаете чайную трубочку сверху и считаете) Десять, девять и т.д. Пуск! (при этих словах трубочка должна догореть до конца и взлететь в вверх) Пробуйте! Успеха!
Да! В конце говорю тост: Чтобы жениху с невестой везло по жизни так, как этим русским!

----------

marinamasko (27.07.2017)

----------


## Вета

Интересно! Обязательно попробую! Спасибо! :flower:

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

> я почти на всех свадьбах это делаю и приподношу как подарок невесте "букет из мужчин".Всем нравится и не разу не было случая , чтобы не получалось


А можно подробней об этом фокусе... есть ли какие в нем "секреты", как посадить, на что должны лечь мужчины, на ногу, бедро, обязательно плечем?? И в чем бывают ошибки??? Буду благодарна за быстрый ответ. В субботу веду юбилей у женщины..был бы для неё неплохой сюрприз... :Aga:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Может кому понадобиться...тока сама тырнечу

http:/*************.com/ru/files/2821981 - фокусы Акопяна

----------


## klass

Я очень давно видала прикольный фокус с салфеткой. Из нее фокусник делал курицу. Это был классный номер: простой и смешной. Может быть, кто-то вспомнит подробности? Мучаюсь уже давно.... не получается.... :frown:

----------


## Sens

*Не Подарочек*,
 об этом писали давно и подробно. Мужчин нужно уложить на стулья по кругу, стулья - спинками наружу. Мужчины присаживаются все в одном направлении, не прямо, а сбоку стула. Затем укладываются спиной на колени соседа сзади. Теперь стулья по одному убирают.
Можно это преподнести, как "торт многослойный", попросить мужчин поднять руки вверх - свечи, затем все дуют, свечи тухнут (руки опустить). Делать надо быстро!

----------


## Ольвия

*Рита,* 
лучше поздно, чем никогда. Только сейчас увидела твой вопрос.
Ссылка на ролик, где этот фокус делают - 
http://video.mail.ru/mail/echarugina/299/310.html

----------

TRENER (16.09.2020)

----------


## Djazi

> Можно это преподнести, как "торт многослойный", попросить мужчин поднять руки вверх - свечи, затем все дуют, свечи тухнут (руки опустить). Делать надо быстро!


 А у меня невеста идёт по этому живому мосту, когда у неё  туфель воруют- это в наказание:)

----------


## RomanS_fantom

Спасибо за мостик! сделаю на след. свадьбе. Только конечно ходить по телам это экстрим. 

Что-то никто не говорит о Коронации невесты и жениха. А зря  :Aga:  ощущения скажу я вам!!! После этого молодым ваще ничего не надо будет!

Выдаю *БОБМБУ ВЕЧЕРА*.  :Ok:  

Невеста у нас на свадьбе естественно - кто? Правильно королева. А для королевы на нашей свадьбе есть специальный обряд посвящения(коронация)

Вызываем невесту высаживаем на стул. И приглашаем всех мужчин в зале. Причем все это громко комментируем. Мужчины встают вокруг невесты и берут стул руками. (тут главное чтобы они все поверили. что это происходит всерьез) :biggrin: И поднимают на вытянутые руки. Невеста в шоке! Потом еще можно круг почета и ставим обратно. Все счастливы все довольны.

Зовем жениха  и высаживаем так же. Тут главное сделать серьезный вид и вызвать всех, всех женщин в зале до одной (они то думают что это прикол и туго идут) ну и вобщем все повторяем с женихом. Кроме круга почета. (6 девушек справляются, проверено)

После этого конечно в шоке не только невеста но и все гости (друг от друга). И можно смело поднимать бокалы за наших самых сильных, самых неповторимых, ну всяких самых ....ДАМ.

ВАЖНО!!! в начале конкурса и когда поднимаем - музыка ГРОМКО(я своему диджею все время показываю - выше , выше (рукой) чтоб звук не зажимал) Мужчины выходят под Linkin Park, женщины под Коламбия Пикчерз не представляет(сейчас есть еще вариант "Бьютифул лайф"
русская песня) эти песни заводят людей. 

Минус - низкие потолки и ба-бах!!!

*За 2 года ни одна невеста не пострадала.*  :King2:  


P.S. ну и вообще конечно уважаю конкурсы с большим кол-вом народа(типа "Чувство локтя" когда хоровод водят и беруться по разному)  потому что совместный труд обьединяет!   это у меня с армии опыт есть(мы по началу службы, перезнакомились только, через 2 недели, когда огромный ствол дерева всей ротой несли):cool:

----------


## optimistka17

> Что-то никто не говорит о Коронации невесты и жениха


 Не только от Ильича я неоднократно слышала, что коронация невесты в Запорожье обычное дело. Это альтернатива тому, когда с невесты фату снимают, то ей на голову не платок одевают, а Корону. Чтоб она чувствовала себя Королевой. (Не догадыватеся пока еще, бедненькая , что жизнь её сделает королевой кухни и тряпки...)

----------


## klass

Я вначале ставлю в середину зала стул, прошу на него посмотреть, и объявляю, что это не стул, а.... трон. И приглашаю занять его самую роскошную, обворожительную, (далее еще много эпитетов) самую красивую невесту Хабаровска... королеву нашего вечера - имя! Прошу сесть на стул под овации. Затем вызываю по-очереди четверых мужчин, готовый помогать молодой семье: делать ремонт, чинить компьютер, у кого молодый будут занимать денег, кто будет приглашать на шашлыки. Эти молодые люди и поднимают невесту на стуле, и далее - круг почета. Затем так же со всевозможными эпитетами приглашается орел - жених. Он выходит из-за стола и я тут же: "Стоп! Он ведь орел! Пусть летит к своей Королеве!" И эти же четверо смелых поднимают его, жених "летает" вокруг невесты, затем поцелуй в полете. Все счастливы. Далее объявляю первый танец молодых.

----------

bondarenco_nasta (15.12.2016)

----------


## RomanS_fantom

*klass*

Супер! Давно думал, как обыграть чтобы жениха на руках таскали  :Ok:  вот и сделаю после невесты орла, а потом уж и орла короную.:biggrin: жесть.

Но когда все вместе мужики поднимают - это психологически на них действует очень положительно!.. А вчетвером - как то боязно за невесту:biggrin: , она нам еще нужна ... до конца свадьбы

----------


## RomanS_fantom

*Еще один жесткий обряд.* (подсмотрел в фильме *ВАВИЛОН* с бредом питом, там мексиканская свадьба) 

*В оригинале* : жених макает жену в свадебный торт (но он у них большой , не жалко..) а она дарит ему сладкий поцелуй. Все гости в восторге и счастливы(ну в мексике там ваще, вся деревня гуляет по фильму:biggrin: )

Я сделал 1 раз пока (*эксклюзив*???  :Ha:  ). Попалась безбашенная парочка - креативная  :Vah:  . Ну я и предложил, а если все ЗА, то...

*Выходит свидетель* и держит на руках маленький торт их взбитых сливок. Встает перед женихом. (НИКТО не в курсе происходящего, кроме молодых). Это уже после того как я кусок торта продал. Т.е. все в зале - все внимание на жениха с невестой. Все ждут следующий кусок......

*А я говорю*, что сегодня мы уже разобрались кто у нас глава в семье - это конечно же жених! показываю на него (аплодисм.) ну а невеста ... шея куда захочет - туда и повернет :Vah:  ..
*она* его рукой в затылок мягко так БУХ лицом в торт...........
*Что там было!!!* А ничего ... гости как сидели так и замерли - просто театр восковых фигур. С открытыми ртами. (ради этого момента, можно было делать всякие обряды, традиции, конкрусы) а тут хлоп НИКТО не ожидал. (опять же "модель поведения")

в общем это отступление, потом я говорю, чтобы все таки, как то сгладить жинь нашей невесты - жених дарит ей самы сладкий поцелуй в своей жизни.  И он ее целует. 

*У гостей* еще один приступ кондрашки. Зато уж потом аплодировали и кричали горько как только могли!!! 

*Конечно*, надо быть готовым что весь костюм будет в торте - платье тоже , но фишка того стоит. Жениха потом полчаса тесть в туалете оттирал (налаживал контакты:rolleyes:  для дальнейшей жизни). 


Зато согласитесь - про такое можно сказать - *а у меня на свадьбе*...
Да и выражение - *сейчас гостей ничем не удивить*, тоже становиться *не актуально*.

----------


## KAlinchik

*RomanS_fantom*,
 жестко....

----------


## Януська

> RomanS_fantom,
> жестко....


Я тоже про такое слышала...Идея мне теоретически нравится, но на практике думаю, что никогда на это не решусь.

----------


## klass

> *klass*
> 
> Супер! Давно думал, как обыграть чтобы жениха на руках таскали  вот и сделаю после невесты орла, а потом уж и орла короную.:biggrin: жесть.
> 
> Но когда все вместе мужики поднимают - это психологически на них действует очень положительно!.. А вчетвером - как то боязно за невесту:biggrin: , она нам еще нужна ... до конца свадьбы


Четверо справляются еще как! Это ведь первая застольная часть, выбираю самых трезвых и крепких. Проходит без потерь! Тьфу-тьфу-тьфу! 

А на счет лица в торт... У меня как-то парочка была супер-веселая, "корки" всю дорогу мочили (и гости такие же). Так вот, они друг друга в этом торте измазюкали, кормили друг друга с рук (причем загребали крем всей пятерней!), затем целовались... Народ был в экстазе, кричали "Горько", фотали и снимали на мобильные. Хотя, все произошло стихийно, и по инициативе молодых. Честно говоря, за мою практику это было единожды... и незабываемо!!!!!
Но если б Я была невестой, и тамада предложил ЭТО сделать с женихом (мордом в торт)... наверное, я б не согласилась... Хотя, смотря какой жених...

----------


## Ларисочка

> Напиши SENS - она это делает, да это просто нужно только один раз увидеть
> __________________


Ильич,а о чем это речь?

----------


## RomanS_fantom

> Но если б Я была невестой, и тамада предложил ЭТО сделать с женихом (мордом в торт)... наверное, я б не согласилась... Хотя, смотря какой жених...


В основном комплексуют женихи - у нас же страна такая "не по-пацански" это. :cool:



А по поводу стихийного кормления тортом - так это СУПЕР!!! По доброму дурачиться могут только свободные и незакомплексованые люди! 
P.S. О дурачестве. Вспомнил про детские сады для взрослых (психилогическая разгрузка - стоит бешеных денег). когда взрослый дядька заходит в группу, а там огромные  игрушки, столы, стулья и т.д. Снимают стресс.

----------


## megamen

Уже писал, когда представлялся что фокусники очень ревностно отноятся к раскрытию секретов, но кое что я все-таки решил написать. Фокусы просты, профессиональные маги их почти не используют, но публику ими позабавить можно.
Таинственная соринка.
Во время банкета, замечаете что у вас на костюме белая соринка, вы пытаетесь её стряхнуть, можно достать большую щетку, но все бесполезно. Тогда вы снимаеете соринку и за ней тянется бесконечная нитка. Секрет прост. Если еще не догадались. Вот. Берете катушку ниток, кладете в карман пиджака конец нити продергиваеете сквозь изнанку кармана, на конце нитки завязываете узелок, который должен плотно прилегать к пиджаку, этот узелок является началом таинственной нити. Вытягивая нить можно привлечь и зритлей. Фокус относится к разделу так называемой комической магии. Вообще комическая магия на мой взгляд наиболее приемлима для ведущих. Это так для начала, скоро еще что-то напишу. Ну и конечно любой фокус, как и конкурс нужно эффектно подать.

----------


## Януська

*megamen*,
 мне кажется когда фокусник сам у себя тянет нитку в этом ничего прикольного нет. Вот если бы он подошел к кому-то из гостей и на его пиджаке эту соринку увидел и стал вытягивать, тогда да...

----------


## tolyanich

> Берете катушку ниток, кладете в карман пиджака


 Ну    эти  фокусом  я  ещё в  детстве  1-го  апреля  прикалывался  :Aga:  

Пишите  ещё

----------


## megamen

Безусловно фокус более чем прост. Хотелось-бы узнать у посетителей форума, какие фокусы дотойны быть в программе ведущего.

----------


## tolyanich

> Безусловно фокус более чем прост. Хотелось-бы узнать у посетителей форума, какие фокусы дотойны быть в программе ведущего.


 А я надеялся  Вы расскажете.:redface: Какой - нибудь  эффектный зрелищный и  не  требующий  больших  навыков  и профессионального  реквизита

----------


## tolyanich

Нужно  порыть   в  интернете. Вот  уже  кое-что нарыл :biggrin:

----------


## tolyanich

А вот  и  форум  фокусников.Внедряйтесь,  а  потом   нам   расскажете :biggrin:

----------


## megamen

> А вот  и  форум  фокусников.Внедряйтесь,  а  потом   нам   расскажете :biggrin:


Я на этом форуме уже очень-очень давно, там секреты хороших фокусов, тоже так просто не дают, а заставляют над ними думать. Именно там я научился свеому первому фокусу, вот он:
http://www.micromagic.ru/index.php?o...=78&Itemid=121

----------


## tolyanich

Прикольно,  нужно  попробовать научиться

----------


## megamen

Да трюк интересный, я его усовершенствовал, и сейчас показываю не восстановление купюры, а превращение скажем 10 в 100.

----------


## tolyanich

Мне  кажется  для  банкетов  неплохо  подойдут  юмористичекие  фокусы в стиле  "пародий на фокусы  Копперфилда" Генадия  Ветрова

----------


## tandem3

Оригинальное название: Изучаем фокусы 
Год: неизвестен 
Язык: Русский 

Содержание: 
Фокусы с \"волшебной\" палочкой; Фокусы с деньгами, монетами; Фокусы с платками, материей, шнурками, веревками; Фокусы с шариками, яйцами, кубиками; Превращение полного коробка в пустой; Кипящий стакан в руках; Катящаяся сигарета; Приклеивание стакане к кулаку; Поднимающийся коробок; Волшебная спинка; Распускающийся цветок; Платок, меняющим цвет; Появление рисунка на платке 

ФОКУСЫ С ИГРАЛЬНЫМИ КАРТАМИ: Циклическое число; Пять снхючек карт; Как угадать число карт, снятых с колоды; Фокус с четырьмя картам; Удивительное предвидение; Сравнение количества карт чёрной и красной масти; Как перевернуть карты; Четыре туза; Сколько переложено карт?; Как найти карту в колоде; Из 15 карт угадать одну; Найти в колоде карту. 
и многое другое
Информация о файлах 

Размер: 91 Мб
Формат: Образ диска(Iso zipped) 
Жанр: Энциклопедия выполненная в html

Скачать Изучаем фокусы (Русский)

- Скачать здесь -  http://vip-file.com/download/35452d1...Focus.rar.html

- зеркало №1 -  http://letitbit.net/download/35452d2...Focus.rar.html
- зеркало №2 -  http:/*************.com/files/7071292

----------


## strannix

Я уже раз писал на эту тему . Вдруг к знает  фокус с летающей бумажкой или ,как у Копперфильда, с летающей розой из бумаги. Поделюсь секретом пробивания денег карандашом.

----------


## Dium

Карточный фокус: секрет видео
Фокусы от барменов. Разоблачение видео

----------


## solist64

*megamen*,
 Дима! Привет! Я думаю тебя может заинтересовать это!
*http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?p=1631967#post1631967* Если ты чем заинтересуешься, звони *9125790428*

----------


## vz_event

Мне как-то клиенты рассказывали. Ведущий наливает и складывает всякую еду  в кастрюлю, а потом резко берет и на готей выплескивает... а там конфетти. Кто знает как осуществлятся подлог кастрюль?

----------


## Dium

Видеоуроки по фокусам
*Видеоуроки фокусника*

----------


## Djazi

> Мне как-то клиенты рассказывали. Ведущий наливает и складывает всякую еду в кастрюлю, а потом резко берет и на гостей выплескивает... а там конфетти. Кто знает как осуществляется подлог кастрюль?


Я не помню где, мне даже кажется, что этот прикол  кто-то с нашего форума описывал.  Это  делается на свадьбе. Вызывают жениха и невесту. И предлагают молодой показать, какая она замечательная хозяйка. Берётся коробка, на которой вырезается, как бы дверца, и пишут на ней МИКРОВОЛНОВКА. Коробку выбирают такую, чтобы в неё свободно поместились две одинаковые кастрюльки. Итак, одна кастрюлька  уже стоит внутри с конфетти, а вторая та, в которой  невеста  будет готовить.  Со стола жених приносит невесте бутылку минералки без газа, различную нарезку со стола, можно фрукты. Предлагается невесте сготовить ОКРОШКУ. Ну, она  сначала выливает в катрюльку воды, а потом начинает всё подряд резать и кидать из того, что ей жених принёс. А после ставит в микроволновку. Проходит немного времени, достают кастрюльку из МИКРЫ предлагают жениху отведать блюдо. Он открывает крышку и говорит , морщась: А лучше давай гостей угостим! И резко выплёскивает на гостей содержимое кастрюльки. Все с криками врассыпную( хорошо, если оператор камеру не уронит!) Ну, а в кастрюльке Конфетти. Только  об этом розыгрыше жениха и невесту заранее предупреждают. И , самое главное, не перепутать кастрюльки!:wink:

----------


## Irisska

> Я как-то делал фокус-номер развяжитесь люди


Сколько раз пыталась сама развязаться, никак не могу запомнить технику, хотя этот фокус нам показывал Александр Зайцев на семинаре "Игромания". На самом деле -сложно...

----------


## Курица

*Фокус "ОПЯТЬ ПЯТЬ".*
     Удивить гостей можно старым математическим фокусом. Вы говорите гостю: - "Задумай какое хочешь целое число. Прибавь к нему следующее по порядку. К результату добавь еще 9 и раздели на 2. А теперь вычти задуманное число.
     После упражнений вашего гостя в математике вы объявите ему, что знаете, какое число он получил. Этим числом будет пять. И какое бы число ни задумал ваш гость, в результате он всегда получит пятерку.

* Переполненный стакан.*
   Этот фокус подойдет для подвыпивших гостей, которые позабыли физику. Вы ставите на стол стакан, наполненный водой до краев. Берете горсть иголок или булавок и спрашиваете:"Прольется ли вода, если все это опустить в стакан". Скорее всего, вам ответят:"Вода прольется". И действительно, если кто-нибудь попробует опустить в воду сразу всю горсть иголок, то именно это и произойдет. Тогда вы начинаете опускать в стакан иголки поодиночке. Опускаете их осторожно, выжидая, пока очередная иголка не окажется на дне, тогда ни одна капля не прольется из стакана!
*
                                                                               Нитка на пиджаке.* (хороший розыгрыш к 1 апреля!)
   - Сними у меня, пожалуйста, ниточку с пиджака, - просишь ты своего приятеля.
   Он пытается снять ниточку, а та все тянется и тянется... Приятель почти уж запутался в ней. Ему и невдомек, что это розыгрыш. Что ты заранее положил во внутренний карман пиджака целую катушку ниток, потом с помощью иголки протащил кончик наружу и еще узелок завязал. Это чтобы нитка случайно внутрь пиджака не ускользнула.

----------

TRENER (16.09.2020)

----------


## LAKATA

Предлагаю 25 сценок театра экспромт
http://yadi.sk/d/EXzosfkO8HILc

----------


## Аллник

Иногда провожу такой небольшой фокус-розыгрыш.Давно случайно придумала,когда гость захотел чего-то ,сам не знает чего.
ВЕДУЩИЙ:Я сейчас хочу устроить небольшой телепатический сеанс.Попрошу молодых(или юбиляра,любого гостя)загадать число от 1 до 3.Загадали?.А теперь скажите,какое.
Они говорят,н-р 3.
Ведущий:Я так и знал,что вы загадаете это число.Открывает папку,а там действительно,-цифра 3.
На самом деле ,у меня в папке была ,н-р, цифра 3,в левой руке лежала бумажка с цифрой 2,а на листочке под папкой -цифра 1.
Я думаю,принцип понятен.Что называют,то и показываю.Бумажки можно класть под тарелку,под вазу с фруктами и т.д.Главное,не запутаться.Тогда можно и диапазон отгадываемых цифр расширить.

----------

angel18 (15.12.2016), bondarenco_nasta (15.12.2016), mar-shall (19.11.2016), Natir (04.10.2016), TRENER (16.09.2020)

----------


## вера денисенко

Добрый день! Прежде чем открыть эту тему,я искала её по всему форуму,но не нашла... если есть,то модераторы прошу закрыть ,если нет...то прошу тех кто использует фокусы на своих мероприятиях рассказать, поделиться опытом.Я думаю,что простые и с хорошей подачей,оправданием -фокусы,оставят не забываемые впечатления от торжества у присутствующих на празднике, а самое главное что они подходят под все категории праздников!!! :Blush2:

----------

angel18 (13.03.2017)

----------


## вера денисенко

Как пользоваться этим "Волшебным-мешком "(сачком)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Добрый день! Прежде чем открыть эту тему,я искала её по всему форуму,но не нашла... если есть,то модераторы прошу закрыть


Верочка, извини, твою тему перенесу, потому что таких тем у нас на форуме уже достаточно: :Yes4:  
*1. Фокусы и другие зрелища для гостей
2.  Шоу научных фокусов*
*3. Фокусы на детском празднике
4. Химические фокусы на детском празднике
5. Творческая студия "Джинн" (авторская тема)*

----------


## lastenna

Всем спасибо за интересные идеи!

----------

